# Comment accéder à un site local?



## ambrine (2 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

est-il possible depuis un iPad connecté au réseau Wifi de ma maison d'accéder à un site stocké sur mon iMac dans le dossier public de mon User ???

Je sais que cela semble fou comme demande !....  :rateau::rose::rose:


----------



## claudde (3 Juillet 2012)

Oui, j'ai essayé. Par goodreader (sur iPad), puis sur imac : préférences, partage, gestion à distance. Carrément le Mac entier (accès avec autorisation). Il faut être sur le même réseau wifi, je penses.


----------

